# How long should I keep the UV light on during a day?



## jjbird60 (Oct 5, 2011)

How long do u have to keep the uv and basking light on for a Russian tort?

~î•

Help me please!!!!

Highuhghn


----------



## jjbird60 (Oct 5, 2011)

* Lighting*

HOw long should I keep on the uv and basking light on for a Russian please help!!!

Helppppppp!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 5, 2011)

*RE: How long*

Sorry I can't help with Russian questions, if no one answers you might have to search through the Russian section of the forum. I am sure someone has asked this question before.. Good luck..


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 5, 2011)

*RE: Lighting*



jjbird60 said:


> HOw long should I keep on the uv and basking light on for a Russian please help!!!
> 
> Helppppppp!!!




12 hours. Sun up to Sun down.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

*RE: Lighting*

I aim for 12 hours. 
I'm literally nocturnal myself though! So rely on a timer! 

Good thing about a tort light and timer... Amazing alarm  I'm always up bright and early no matter how long I've been awake at night  

I think I chose the wrong sort of animals for my body clock though! Horses, dogs, cats and tortoises... Next time I'm getting a bat  lol!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2011)

You need to keep the temperature up in the 75 to 85 range all day long, with around 100 + directly under the light. The UV part of this only needs to happen during the middle of the day for about 3 or 4 hours. So if you don't want to run the UV light for 14 hours a day, then you'll need to change it out for some sort of heat lamp for part of the day.


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a MVB which is heat, light, uvb all in one and I keep my lamp on at least 12 hours a day. Depending on where your from you can get away with no uvb bulb if you take your tort out for daily sun. However I still used one all summer just to light the enclosure


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 6, 2011)

My boxie hates the UVB light so I use it from 10AM to 1PM, the normal time she would get direct sun if she were outside. The Basking light is on from Sun up to Sundown, so we can start to try and hibernate.


----------

